
Alibaba Has a New Plan to Familiarize Itself to Westerners - aceperry
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/alibaba-has-a-new-plan-to-familiarize-itself-to-westerners
======
hugh4
I can't help but think that I'd be more willing to do business with a company
if its two immediate associations of the name weren't "foreigners" and
"thieves".

